
Unsupervised Image-To-Image Translation with Generative Adversarial Networks - narrator
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.02676
======
narrator
The gender swaps are incredible! This is going to really amaze people when the
site goes up that lets people gender swap themselves. Imagine realtime video
conferencing as a celebrity avatar with the face swapping...

